# Rabbit hunt Lennox twp



## cast and tug (Apr 25, 2010)

We rabbit hunt a property in Lennox we don't have any dogs, there is a lot of rabbit sign we get a few. Is there anybody that has dogs that would like to come out with us and hunt we usually hunt Sundays? If so pm me 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

sounds like fun, but safety is one of my main concerns. (traffic, neighbors, ect)

My hound doesn't know boundaries, just rabbits...lol


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

I would love to try it , I got a dog & am always looking for new hunting property. But like shoeman said where at ? how many people ? have they ever hunted by dogs ? so on & so on. If you want shoot a p.m & we can set it up for next week.


----------

